
Unreal Engine and Quixel: Pushing the Boundaries of 3D – Webinar – Unreal Engine - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhTPayu_YUs
======
peter_d_sherman
Looks like a great tool for both game and movie creators...

